# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Issue getting milestones with labels auto populated in mixed type chart

## mrvr

Hello,

I have inherited and frankenstein'd a schedule making spreadsheet. It has a mixed chart that has milestones, only, i can't seem to figure out why my milestone list won't populate the chart with the milestone names on the labels.

I even copied in the original spreadsheet's chart and pointed it to a copy/paste of the original spreadsheet's milestone table. Then when i add in a new milestone, either at the end or in the middle of the table, it only makes a flag with the data point on the chart, but will not populate the name on the label like it does with the others. As you can see, the labels are all sorts of wonky and don't match up properly.

Thoughts?

Thanks so much folks

----------


## Pete_UK

It looks like the dates for Milestone2 onwards are empty (equivalent to zero), as they are showing 1/0/00.

What happens when you put some real dates in there?

Pete

----------

